# Article about online videos of G scale layouts



## alocsin (Jun 26, 2011)

Please check out my article compiling a few online videos of some great G scale layouts:

Model Train Resource: Online Videos of Great G-Scale (Garden) Track Plans

Thanks.

Aurelio


----------

